# Survival Kits



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

After reading another thread about storing gas, etc. I thought I'd pose the question:

Who has a Survival Kit stored away and What's in it?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I made one last year after Rita almost came at us directly. I found some sites online that had suggestions. I took it from there - from memory, I think I have some clothes for me and my wife, underwear, socks, radio, battery, first aid stuff, about a week of my asthma and allergy medicine, knife, latex gloves, toothbrush, toothpaste, soap, rubbing alcohol, plastic, aluminum foil, poncho, a folding camp shovel... Bunch of other stuff I can't remember right now...

I also got some instructions on how to collect moisture from the ground to get drinking water (hence, the shovel), and some instructions on how to cook small items in a jar covered in black paint and aluminum foil - I think its called a solar still or something.

Have about 15 gallons of water on hand at all times - And, I now keep a little extra JHP ammo as well (and now stocking up on FMJ ammo)

There is several other things too - I forget.

Then, I have an ice chest with non perishable food.

We have the Bush Library in our town, and they get lots of terrorist threats. Besides hurricanes, I wanted stuff set up so I could just grab and go. Other thing I might grab is my range bag, and then throw all my guns in their gun boxes and go...

When I was a kid, my parents kept some groceries in bags in the extra room during hurricane season (I grew up in south Louisiana), but nothing as elaborate as what I have.

I went back thru it in May and changed out anything that expires. I'll probably go thru it every 6-9 months...
*
I think I would have called myself a nut a couple of years ago w/ all the stuff I have. I never bothered w/ this until I saw what happened w/ Katrina. Then, when Rita was super huge in the gulf, it was predicted to come straight for College Station for a while, via the Houston area. We got spared, and it ended up heading towards Jasper. But, even being fairly far inland, they got hit very badly. With all these super storms, I decided to stock up one some stuff. I couldn't even buy flashlight batteries or bottled water when Rita approached - there was a panic and everyone ran to the stores. That was win I decided to make this kit after the stores restocked when Rita was over...*


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

*my kits*

food- canned and freeze-dried
water and purification system and tablets
firearms and ammo
knives
clothing and boots
1976 cj-5 and sparts and fuel small trailer
tents,sleepingbags
trade goods
books on medical,herbs, and maps


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

One of the most important survival items is your BRAIN. You can have all the survival stuff in the world but if you don't or can't use it, it does you no good at all. WOW, you have a stove, solar still, first aid kit, etc. it looks cool and your buddies and family are impressed and you're ready. It won't do you any good if you can't use it. The time to practice with the stuff is NOW when your life or families lives don't depend on you doing it. 

I see a lot of this in my classes, guys/gals that have a ton of stuff. Then when I ask them, most don't have any idea how the stuff works. I usually get the "it came with a book, video or web site" answer. Usually when you need it you don't have time to read the book, power for the VCR and TV or web access.

My neighbor has a generator "in case he needs it". I looked at it the other day and it was still in the shipping box. WTF?? I pointed out that he didn't even know if all the parts were there since he hadn't opened it. I asked him if he had oil for it or fresh gas. He didn't know it needed oil and he thought if he needed it the gas station has gas.


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

My survival kit is contained in a Fifth Wheel RV.

Helps me survive day to day stress: Just hook up and drive away.

 

WM


----------



## A_J (May 22, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> I also got some instructions on how to collect moisture from the ground to get drinking water (hence, the shovel), and some instructions on how to cook small items in a jar covered in black paint and aluminum foil - I think its called a solar still or something.


I don't know if you guys have Barnes and Noble bookstores over there, but they have a reprint of the Air Force survival manual for like $13 - A good thick read, and has many things along those lines.. Also, catch the show Survivorman on the Discovery channel, useful tips there too.

Katrina really brought it home for me too. They tell you to plan on 72 hours, I think it could be more like 7 days, at least. And up here in the Pac NW, earthquakes are a risk, so I basically am planning on my place collapsing, and me having to camp out. (Side note - I've read that you should store your emergency kit near a doorway adjacent to an exterior wall in case your house collapses, therefore it's easier to get to.)

So I'm still adding to what I have, but basically:
Small tent, sleeping bag, batteries, light sticks, hatchet (for making firewood, etc.), clothing layers, canned food, water, basic mess kit, etc.. basically all the stuff for a good camping trip. Also, a well-rounded first aid kit (take a CPR/first aid course if you haven't already!)

Also, I think there may be a possibilty that I'd need to travel by foot, as roads may be impassable, so a hydration pack, good shoes, compass, etc... I may get a handheld GPS too.. and one of those crank radios.. also I fully expect the cell phone networks to be down or jammed with traffic.

Oh - and I almost forgot - my guns! :smt071


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I don't have the tent and sleeping bag and hatchet - guess I needa add that to my stuff eventually... I have a hell of a lot of other stuff, though. I filled a whole rubbermaid contailer of stuff.


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

I have a Rubbermade tub in my gaurage with enough freeze dried meals and MREs to last me and my family for five days. next to is sits a five gallon jug of water. The tub has a tent, sleeping bags, survival knife, three mess kits, flashlights, batteries, clothes, lanterns, ect. And cigars don't forget the cigars. I follow the boy scout mato. BE PREPARED.


----------

